# Scolopendra dehaani mating attempt.



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I didn't sex the injured S. dehaani that I have, but when I poked the terminal legs to get it to move out of the way earlier, it started acting as I've read that males do when they're mating, so I decided to put it in a spare tank with a female that was sexed a while ago. Once they were in together, they showed interest in each other, ended up tangled up a bit, and then the female started following the injured centipede. The went between a brick and the side of the tank, then the injured centipede started spinning a web, confirming my suspicions that it was a male. This went on for 45 minutes or so, before he deposited the sperm packet, then the female walked over it and picked it up. There's some pictures of the web below, with what remains of the sperm packet. This looks to have been a successful mating attempt, both centipedes are back in their enclosures.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

cool, looks promising,

I find them so interesting but sold mine as it constantly was trying to escape, 

good luck


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

Cheers. 

Yeah, they can be gits, lol.

I have tried these two together before, but the female seemed a bit aggressive. I've tried her with another centipede that looks to be male, on a few occasions, but had no joy with them, she was doing what she was meant to, but he wasn't interested.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lurchenstien said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Yeah, they can be gits, lol.
> 
> I have tried these two together before, but the female seemed a bit aggressive. I've tried her with another centipede that looks to be male, on a few occasions, but had no joy with them, she was doing what she was meant to, but he wasn't interested.


Yeah they are true escape artists could I ask how you keep yours?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

Most of mine are in 3kg sweet jars, the two biggest are in a 2.5ft tank with a divider between them. I plan to get them all in tanks some time.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lurchenstien said:


> Most of mine are in 3kg sweet jars, the two biggest are in a 2.5ft tank with a divider between them. I plan to get them all in tanks some time.


Cool my Hardwickie was in a exo terra and used to climb to the top all the time, It never escaped in the few months I had it, but I did not trust it,

Wish I kept it now


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I've seen a good few centipedes kept in the Exo Terra vivs, climbing on the top. The jars can be a pain, but you see the centipedes in their burrows. I'm after a Hardwickei some time, they look great, a tad pricey though.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lurchenstien said:


> I've seen a good few centipedes kept in the Exo Terra vivs, climbing on the top. The jars can be a pain, but you see the centipedes in their burrows. I'm after a Hardwickei some time, they look great, a tad pricey though.


Yeah One of my favorite inverts I have had, and I have had a few now lol wish I kept it, 
Yeah they can run up the background fast!!


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Fantastic inverts and nice to see you attempting to breed them :2thumb:


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, the female was out a lot before the mating attempt, she's now gone in to hiding, has been for the past week., so here's hoping it was a successful attempt.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

really interesting to see, make sure to keep us posted, i want to see lots of baby photos! :2thumb:


----------

